# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Πρόβλημα στο εμαγιέ

## nikos.k

Καλησπέρα σας



Στο σπίτι που νοικιάζω βρήκα ένα φούρνο κατασκευής davoline,  ο οποίος παρουσιάζει φθορές στο εμαγιέ της πάνω οροφής 

και ενώ ζεσταίνεται ή καθώς κλείνω την πόρτα, πέφτουν ρινίσματα του υλικού αυτού στο φαγητό.

Μήπως ξέρετε αν διορθώνεται και πώς;



Αναμένω απάντησή σας και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μήπως ξέρετε αν διορθώνεται και πώς;


Απλό .... απλά δεν τρως το φαγητό.... :Lol: 

Αν είσαι μερακλής , πάρε από τα σιδηρικά , λαμαρίνα ανοξείδωτη , κόψε την στις σωστές διαστάσεις και με πιρτσίνια πιάσε την στο ταβάνι ..... εννοείτε θα βγάλεις το φουρνάκι από την μπρίζα .... και θα χρειαστεί να ξεβιδώσεις την αντίσταση για να δουλέψεις με άνεση

----------


## DIATHERM

Kαι καμια φωτο απο τον τοπο του εγκληματος καλη θα ηταν.....

----------


## giorgosssss

πάρε συρματακι κουζίνας τα κατάλληλα καθαριστικά απ το μάρκετ και .... ξεκινά το τρίψιμο ... καιρός είναι να καθαριστεί .... 

πσ : για χαρντ καταστάσεις παρε γυαλόχαρτο  :Biggrin:

----------


## nikos.k

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον! Θα τα μεταφέρω στο σπιτονοικοκύρη και ας αποφασίσει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον! Θα τα μεταφέρω στο σπιτονοικοκύρη και ας αποφασίσει.


Το πιθανότερο που (ΘΑ) αποφασίσει ο σπιτονοικοκύρης .... είναι να σου αυξήσει το ενοίκιο !!! .... γιαυτό άσε το φουρνάκι μήπως τον "αγριέψεις" ... και δεν σου βγει σε καλό. :Lol:

----------

